# Car hire



## Ali (Sep 6, 2011)

Where is the nearest car hire office to the Greyhound bus station in Orlando, I think the address for the bus station is N JOHN YOUNG PKWY 32805


----------



## George Harris (Sep 6, 2011)

I think you should be able to google the various US rent-a-car firms and find out. Along with that also determine their hours, whether they pick you up, etc. Then go to google maps and locate these various places.

In US English the normal term is car rental or rent-a-car.


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ali said:


> I think the address for the bus station is N JOHN YOUNG PKWY 32805


That address is missing the building number -- the full street address is *555* North John Young Parkway.

If you're unable to find good information online, Greyhound does have a published phone number for the station, and the phone agent may be able to tell you about rental car options -- call +1 407 292 3424.


----------

